# Do CO check Employement verification at time of Granting visa? 189 or 190 visa



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello Experts!! 


At time of final evisa application, do CO(case officer) check Employment verification at time of Granting visa (189 or 190)?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, they do.
Some people have reported phone calls, some people have reported visits to the office.

For many (maybe most?) CO will be satisfied with the written documentation produced, such as payslips, reference letters and tax return documents.

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yes it happens sometimes .... happened to me


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

Generally they don't unless they are NOT satisfied in which case they might call or do physical verification. Failing which means cancellation of your visa application.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

raj12.agrwal said:


> Generally they don't unless they are NOT satisfied in which case they might call or do physical verification. Failing which means cancellation of your visa application.


sometimes they do a random check. I worked for large MNCs and had all my documents in check (Payslips, bank statements, letters ...etc.) yet they went ahead and verified.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> sometimes they do a random check. I worked for large MNCs and had all my documents in check (Payslips, bank statements, letters ...etc.) yet they went ahead and verified.


I don't have enough experience to claim points (2.5 years). I am opting for SS(NSW). Will they check in that case also? Am I required to provide all the documents or the EA assessment letter would suffice?


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> I don't have enough experience to claim points (2.5 years). I am opting for SS(NSW). Will they check in that case also? Am I required to provide all the documents or the EA assessment letter would suffice?


As you are not claiming points, probability of verification is very low.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

raj12.agrwal said:


> Generally they don't unless they are NOT satisfied in which case they might call or do physical verification. Failing which means cancellation of your visa application.


 Actually they frequently verify all points claims including work experience. It can be directly with government agencies, telephone calls to employers or even site visits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

raj12.agrwal said:


> Generally they don't unless they are NOT satisfied in which case they might call or do physical verification. Failing which means cancellation of your visa application.


Also possibly jail time for document forgery under the Indian Penal Code 463 / 464.

Edit: Related video: 



 *Relevant parts to watch are between 10:55 to 13:55 and 15:15 to 23:05*​


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

what do they verify..just employment and designations...or roles and responsibilities also


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

economicalindian said:


> what do they verify..just employment and designations...or roles and responsibilities also


 Everything you have claimed. Location, position, roles, pay, legality.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Everything you have claimed. Location, position, roles, pay, legality.


The Australian Embassy in Egypt had a lengthy call with me, asking me for details such as office address, who did I report to, what were my duties, who reported to me, how was I hired ...etc. etc.

then they called those employers, had the same lengthy chat with the same questions, then they forwarded to them a copy of my letter of reference and asked them to verify it was issued by them as well as verify its contents.


The embassy employee was Egyptian, which means he knew the ins and outs of the culture, local laws and regulations ...etc. 

When I googled him, turns out this is his SOLE job ..... his job is called "LEIO - Locally Engaged Integrity Officer" ..... they are trained on an Integrity course in Australia on how to verify references, documents. ...etc.



This is a message to anyone who is tempted to "pad" their documents a bit. You will end up with a refusal, losing your visa fees, and PIC 4020 ban between 3 and 10 years.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> The Australian Embassy in Egypt had a lengthy call with me, asking me for details such as office address, who did I report to, what were my duties, who reported to me, how was I hired ...etc. etc.
> 
> then they called those employers, had the same lengthy chat with the same questions, then they forwarded to them a copy of my letter of reference and asked them to verify it was issued by them as well as verify its contents.
> 
> ...


 Bar diplomatic staff all staff within an overseas mission will be local people with citizenship of the host country. I've seen jobs advertised in London with the HC and they specifically state British Citizens only. 

Definitely the way to have local knowledge of laws, customs, culture, procedures and how they will interlink with Australian visa rules.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes it happens sometimes .... happened to me


How did they verified u?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> How did they verified u?


referred my case to the embassy back home which tried to call two employers to verify, when they failed to reach them, called me to verify, asked me for contacts, then called, spoke to HR, sent them copies of my letters of reference, once they got an OK from both employers they relayed that back to DIBP, a week later I got my visa


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

What occupation had you applied for under visa?
Where your reference letters on Company Letterheads?

At times further interrogation is done at times especially for individuals from high risk countries


----------



## mdsarfaraz (Nov 25, 2015)

Do CO verify employment document after granting visa?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

waiting..


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> what do they verify..just employment and designations...or roles and responsibilities also


actually the main purpose to verify is the employment and designation but they also verify role and responsibilities in order to evaluate if you are eligible/fit for the post applied for.


----------



## puash13 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Employment verification Call*



warlock233 said:


> Yes, they do.
> Some people have reported phone calls, some people have reported visits to the office.
> 
> For many (maybe most?) CO will be satisfied with the written documentation produced, such as payslips, reference letters and tax return documents.
> ...


Dear All - I have received a kind of verification call around a month back from Aus High commission - India, till then there is no moment in my case.. I paid fee on 28th Sept and submitted complete set of docs in Nov mid 2015. Can anyone advise whats going on my case and anyone have similar status as mine?

Thanks in advance.
Mehkat


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello Friends,

mine case is similar to you regarding the points and code.... Do you have any idea, if they do employment verification for current job only, or even the past ones???

for the previous one (2yrs) i submitted,
1. Experiencee letter with duties n responsibilities
2. Cash salary received slips
3. TDS certificates mentioning Annual salary n tax paid (By employer)
4. Tax Clearance Certificates (By Inland Revenue Department)

for current one (1yrs) i submitted 
1. Appointment letters, Transfer letters, offer letter, and reference letter signed by my senior project manager (not HR)
2. monthly payslips (printed and stamped)
3. TDS Withholding Certificates (by Account dept.)
4. Bank statement

Is something lagging???


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?

If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kamalendra said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> mine case is similar to you regarding the points and code.... Do you have any idea, if they do employment verification for current job only, or even the past ones???
> 
> ...


Kamlendra you are covered with most of the documents yet nothing can be said as it is upon CO's discretion if he/she would like to have verification done. You might have verifcation call done for your current job as it was letter from Senior Manager and not Hr. I reckon CO would do the verification if other documents you have provided supports your case well. 
Best wishe with your application. And yes keep your HR and manager informed in case they receive the call/email they ahould respond as per the evidences provided especially about R&R and duration of work.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Kamlendra you are covered with most of the documents yet nothing can be said as it is upon CO's discretion if he/she would like to have verification done. You might have verifcation call done for your current job as it was letter from Senior Manager and not Hr. I reckon CO would do the verification if other documents you have provided supports your case well.
> Best wishe with your application. And yes keep your HR and manager informed in case they receive the call/email they ahould respond as per the evidences provided especially about R&R and duration of work.


Thank u fren for the best wishes,,, i am planning to inform the HR personnel regarding it so soon,,,, thanks for the reply.... currently just waiting wating :fingerscrossed:


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

_shel said:


> Actually they frequently verify all points claims including work experience. It can be directly with government agencies, telephone calls to employers or even site visits.


I have a question, one of the company that I worked 12 years back closed down operations. It did come in the positive assessment and was considered in the first five Years pulled out of experience but obviously I couldn't claim any points because it was more than 10 years old. How is employment verification done in this case?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,

I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015

does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015
> 
> does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??


What questions did they ask? Did they also called to you employer?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> What questions did they ask? Did they also called to you employer?


all about my rules and duties (very short and quick questions)... till now no call to my employer.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

shrif said:


> all about my rules and duties (very short and quick questions)... till now no call to my employer.


Ok. Thats great. Can you mention some questions you remember? For how long did they talk to you? Thanks for your response.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

shrif said:


> all about my rules and duties (very short and quick questions)... till now no call to my employer.


Can you mention what documents you have submitted to claim points for your employment? And how many years of emplyment are you claiming?


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

I think the frequency of verification is increasing, 2 of my friends recently got calls from Embassy in KL for verification even though Malaysian is considered as low risks....


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Can you mention what documents you have submitted to claim points for your employment? And how many years of emplyment are you claiming?


pay slips, job contract, job offer
i believe eight or nine years (15 points)


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Ok. Thats great. Can you mention some questions you remember? For how long did they talk to you? Thanks for your response.


normal and easy questions (not technical one) 
about 15 minutes


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

...


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> referred my case to the embassy back home which tried to call two employers to verify, when they failed to reach them, called me to verify, asked me for contacts, then called, spoke to HR, sent them copies of my letters of reference, once they got an OK from both employers they relayed that back to DIBP, a week later I got my visa


Hi Friend,

I need your help, I have lodge my visa file December 2015 under subclass 489 SS QLD for Environmental Research Scientist ANZ code 234313. CO allocated in Jan 2016 then all documents submitted in March 2016 even they replied me that they got all documents if they require they will mail me. Agency contacted my employers in April 2016 my current employer replied within 5 days but my 1st employer replied after 1 month, they replied on 4th May 2016 so is this create any negative impact on visa grant or delay? Please help me what should i do now? How much time it will take to grant? Please help me

Regards,


----------



## Mansoorb (Nov 12, 2015)

I logges my application in March for 189 and now awaiting my visas. I provided my managers reference letter. My HR is not aware, reason being my companys HR will not entertain this and this may impact my current job. 

Will the CO connect with my manager or also with HR? What happens if my HR do not reply to the CO? 

I am very much worried. Can someone please help?

Thanks


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

kamalendra said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> mine case is similar to you regarding the points and code.... Do you have any idea, if they do employment verification for current job only, or even the past ones???
> 
> ...



Hi there!
What about your visa status, hope you got golden grant letter. Did CO verify your work claim? here is my case:

EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received 
(CO not allocated)
waiting for GRANT


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Mansoorb said:


> I logges my application in March for 189 and now awaiting my visas. I provided my managers reference letter. My HR is not aware, reason being my companys HR will not entertain this and this may impact my current job.
> 
> Will the CO connect with my manager or also with HR? What happens if my HR do not reply to the CO?
> 
> ...


DIBP may or may not contact your HR. But yes the possibility of contact cannot be ruled out. if they doncontact your Hr by any means your Hr would know about your intentions to migrate so it is better to give them hint about your application for them not to be surprised
If your Hr does not respond properly it might result in adverse information received by dibp during verification which may cause issues. Better keep them informed and just in case and pray that no verification call is made to your HR.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

chetan chavda said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I need your help, I have lodge my visa file December 2015 under subclass 489 SS QLD for Environmental Research Scientist ANZ code 234313. CO allocated in Jan 2016 then all documents submitted in March 2016 even they replied me that they got all documents if they require they will mail me. Agency contacted my employers in April 2016 my current employer replied within 5 days but my 1st employer replied after 1 month, they replied on 4th May 2016 so is this create any negative impact on visa grant or delay? Please help me what should i do now? How much time it will take to grant? Please help me
> 
> Regards,


If your Hr has responded positively then no negative impact but delay yes that is possible

About Grant being issued this cannot be said as when it would come. After verification is completed and reports are submitted it could be few days or few months no definite timelines on this


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

ayushka515 said:


> Hi there!
> What about your visa status, hope you got golden grant letter. Did CO verify your work claim? here is my case:
> 
> EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
> ...


hi fren,,, I wish I was granted with the golden mail by now, but unfortunately I am still waiting with the status as "Application Received"... till date, no employment verification is done as far as I know,,, no progress at all


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

kamalendra said:


> hi fren,,, I wish I was granted with the golden mail by now, but unfortunately I am still waiting with the status as "Application Received"... till date, no employment verification is done as far as I know,,, no progress at all



hopefully you will get your grant soon.
can you please tell me how did you notified that you are with (GSM) brisbane and CO assigned? 
plz drop your valuable experience when you grant visa.....it will be helpful to forum
thanks!


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

ayushka515 said:


> hopefully you will get your grant soon.
> can you please tell me how did you notified that you are with (GSM) brisbane and CO assigned?
> plz drop your valuable experience when you grant visa.....it will be helpful to forum
> thanks!


I received an email mentioning the assessment has been commenced for my application from GSM Brisbane on 15th day,,,, nw its 84 days completed,,, I wish I can update with my grant as soon as possible


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> Hi there!
> What about your visa status, hope you got golden grant letter. Did CO verify your work claim? here is my case:
> 
> EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
> ...



Hi

Is it compulsory for spouse to take English test?
assume she/he is not submitting their skill assessment and only lodging Visa.
I have heard that if spouse medium of instruction in their school/college is English, they do not need to take this test.

please advise. if any.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

kamalendra said:


> I received an email mentioning the assessment has been commenced for my application from GSM Brisbane on 15th day,,,, nw its 84 days completed,,, I wish I can update with my grant as soon as possible


I have seen lots of people contact GSM office via phone to update their status after reaching 90 days, I rekon you too, to call them and ask about your application. Hope this can help to process your case soon.
All the best!


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it compulsory for spouse to take English test?
> assume she/he is not submitting their skill assessment and only lodging Visa.
> ...


I am not sure about it but as far my knowledge spouse should present atleast functional english for visa process even it is not for skill assessment or need to pay second installment fee around AUD 4500
check this link:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> I am not sure about it but as far my knowledge spouse should present atleast functional english for visa process even it is not for skill assessment or need to pay second installment fee around AUD 4500
> check this link:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#


Well if partner points are not claimed it is not mandatory for the spouse to take English language test 

Rather if possible get letter from college/University stating that the medium of instruction for the entire duration of the course was English

If one is not able to get secure a letter or able to appear for Language Test the third option is to pay the VAC2 charges which is AUD 4885 (as of today. Subject to change in the future)


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> I am not sure about it but as far my knowledge spouse should present atleast functional english for visa process even it is not for skill assessment or need to pay second installment fee around AUD 4500
> check this link:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#


Hello,

Please check on this link from the main link you have provided.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

it says as below in one of the option.

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Thank you for your support.

Good luck.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please check on this link from the main link you have provided.
> 
> ...


yes you are right! All the best!


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

I have gone through all the comments in the forum, however still there is question in this thread that if we are not claiming for employment points still do we need to submit the employment related documents, as per my knowledge verification is done only against the claimed points. Source of my knowledge is from other threads  Any senior or one who has not submitted employment documents as he has not claimed points can comment on this


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ASAMITSS said:


> I have gone through all the comments in the forum, however still there is question in this thread that if we are not claiming for employment points still do we need to submit the employment related documents, as per my knowledge verification is done only against the claimed points. Source of my knowledge is from other threads  Any senior or one who has not submitted employment documents as he has not claimed points can comment on this


Even though you are not claiming points, you need to submit the possible documents/evidence for employment whether present or previous as they would like to see what you were doing as a policy.

you cannot simply say that i cannot produce evidence for the period which i am not claiming points. that will give negative opinion to them.


----------



## ASAMITSS (Jun 13, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Even though you are not claiming points, you need to submit the possible documents/evidence for employment whether present or previous as they would like to see what you were doing as a policy.
> 
> you cannot simply say that i cannot produce evidence for the period which i am not claiming points. that will give negative opinion to them.


Yoy have a point however the question is is the employment verification done in this case.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ASAMITSS said:


> Yoy have a point however the question is is the employment verification done in this case.


Its all depends on case officer. No one can predict how the process.


Ex: There was a case where the submitted experienced letter was scanned and sent to company HR and asked if person A is authorized to person B (Person 'B' is who applied for visa)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

fugivibeku said:


> Nowadays employment verification is done almost for every application in 263111, Punishment is Permanent Ban of Visa and 3600 application fee is in the waters. my friend got a reject for a small mistake.


what mistake did he make? can you elaborate as it may benefit others? Thanks


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Nowadays employment verification is done almost for every application in 263111, Punishment is Permanent Ban of Visa and 3600 application fee is in the waters. my friend got a reject for a small mistake.


Please can you expantiate a bit on what happened?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

fugivibeku said:


> Nowadays employment verification is done almost for every application in 263111, Punishment is Permanent Ban of Visa and 3600 application fee is in the waters. my friend got a reject for a small mistake.


When you say mistake, you are suppose to explain in detail as you aware many of will be guessing what could be the mistake.

I doubt for mistake, they will reject Visa if it was not explained to DIBP.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> When you say mistake, you are suppose to explain in detail as you aware many of will be guessing what could be the mistake.
> 
> I doubt for mistake, they will reject Visa if it was not explained to DIBP.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Exactly my thinking. I don't think a mistake would lead to visa rejection.


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" since last 20 days.
Is it advisable to upload additional documents at this stage ?

I would like to upload old appraisal letters which I finally manage to find.

Thanks,
Manish

PCC & Medical: 27-Jul-16
Grant: Waiting


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" since last 20 days.
> Is it advisable to upload additional documents at this stage ?
> ...


You can upload as much as information which should be relevant. 

You may go for pcc and medical in advance to save time and upload those.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> You can upload as much as information which should be relevant.
> 
> You may go for pcc and medical in advance to save time and upload those.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ohh. Pcc and medical done already. I didnt notice.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

hi All,

is form 80 or 1221 is also necessary for spouse ( secondary applicant)?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

gaurav.career said:


> hi All,
> 
> is form 80 or 1221 is also necessary for spouse ( secondary applicant)?


Depends on CO. They usually ask for this. Its better to upload.


----------



## ashish285 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Kamlendra From NEpal

Dear is there any update on your case yet? Just keen to know. 

I am getting the Reference Letter Ready for my case as of right now.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish285 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey can you please tell me what in bank statement what duration have you shown? what about other things such as Salary slips etc. How many month salary slips did they ask or you submit? Please advise


----------



## Everlast15 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, can you please share experience with similar cases?

I have a letter from HR from my previous employer and also have reference letter from manager.

Issue is - manager no longer works for that company as of couple months back, therefore his company ca tact information is no longer valid.

What's the best way to handle this?

Thank you


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

No Luck yet for me




ashish285 said:


> Hi Kamlendra From NEpal
> 
> Dear is there any update on your case yet? Just keen to know.
> 
> ...


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am in a great depression due to some mistake done by the attendent of the televerification by immigration. He afraid that any tax department is enquiring about the company profile and didn't replied them completely. The immigration asked for only company related questions like what kind of business this company do, can any regular employee talk to us, alternate number of my boss. But they didn't ask about me anything. Now I need suggestion what happens in this case if they get unsatisfied from those incomplete answers? 

They gonna do more enquiry by different way? Plz suggest what happens in the worst case?

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

If points are not claimed based on employment/experience then what about verification? do they still verify all the records of employment ?


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Actually I intend to put my employment history of which i will provide testimonials but i am not claiming points of experience, still my experience will be subjected to verification ?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone who got their visa approved by claiming for 1 year work experience inside Australia without having the work experience assessed by Engineers Australia? Thanks.


----------



## amit.aswani (Jun 18, 2014)

*Verification*

Dear all experts,

My question is: Incase of verification, do they verify my job profile in the company or do they just verify my employment details that my joining date and designation ?

As I have applied for 189 Visa in software developer category. However, in actual, I am a software tester and my designation is 'Senior software quality analyst'.

As per suggestion of my agent, I have taken the declaration from colleague that I am working as a software tester cum developer in my company.

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

warlock233 said:


> Yes, they do.
> Some people have reported phone calls, some people have reported visits to the office.
> 
> For many (maybe most?) CO will be satisfied with the written documentation produced, such as payslips, reference letters and tax return documents.
> ...


HELLO everyone, please help me.
i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me. 

therefore, i left the job in may and i EXCLUDED the experience from EOI. Now i got invite regardless of that experience. Now please tell me what should i write in details on form 80. should i write unemployed ( problem is i already supplied experience certificate in visitor visa application earlier this year) or should i write employed and fill details ( then how will i explain when they ask for salary proofs, and if they noticed change of salary on my payslips and actual record)
please tell me what to do, i am so confused. and i didnt add this experience in EOI. thanks


----------



## OctNovDec (Oct 20, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> HELLO everyone, please help me.
> i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
> I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me.
> 
> ...


As you have not claimed points for experience, they won't look up your employment records. They won't even have any clue which offices to call to find out about you. The information you have provided previously for visitor visa will be with them, but they won't verify it for the PR. As you already have gotten the invite, you are far and out of the danger zone, and your experience not being included will only make the next steps take less time. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## vkakkar (Jun 17, 2016)

charlie31 said:


> I have a question, one of the company that I worked 12 years back closed down operations. It did come in the positive assessment and was considered in the first five Years pulled out of experience but obviously I couldn't claim any points because it was more than 10 years old. How is employment verification done in this case?



What was outcome? did they asked for closed company? any verification?


----------



## vkakkar (Jun 17, 2016)

charlie31 said:


> I have a question, one of the company that I worked 12 years back closed down operations. It did come in the positive assessment and was considered in the first five Years pulled out of experience but obviously I couldn't claim any points because it was more than 10 years old. How is employment verification done in this case?


Hi Charlie,

Can you please help me. What was outcome? did they asked for closed company? any verification?


----------



## rahejas (Jul 20, 2016)

amit.aswani said:


> Dear all experts,
> 
> My question is: Incase of verification, do they verify my job profile in the company or do they just verify my employment details that my joining date and designation ?
> 
> ...



Dear Amit,

Can you please update your status?? I am exactly in same boat and need tio kick start the process. I am getting a fear of employment verification part. Your status will help me alot.


----------



## kirst.sin (Mar 27, 2013)

KennyP said:


> Anyone who got their visa approved by claiming for 1 year work experience inside Australia without having the work experience assessed by Engineers Australia? Thanks.


I wonder too. Does any senior has an idea on this?


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

Dear Expats, Please help me as i am really worried. I have positive outcome from VETASSESS for pharmacy technician and i am originally a pharmacy graduate. I claimed 5 years work experience. I got state invitation and I should lodge my visa application and pay the fees. However, my question is if I only have salary slips, statutory declaration and my contract with no tax payments and no social insurance as i was paid in cash will that be enough for the CO or not ? Should I pay the fees or is it really risky ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Mokaaustralia said:


> Dear Expats, Please help me as i am really worried. I have positive outcome from VETASSESS for pharmacy technician and i am originally a pharmacy graduate. I claimed 5 years work experience. I got state invitation and I should lodge my visa application and pay the fees. However, my question is if I only have salary slips, statutory declaration and my contract with no tax payments and no social insurance as i was paid in cash will that be enough for the CO or not ? Should I pay the fees or is it really risky ?
> Thanks in advance


Try to get your query answered by posting this question to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2336.html

I think someone there will be able to provide more insight


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

rahejas said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Can you please update your status?? I am exactly in same boat and need tio kick start the process. I am getting a fear of employment verification part. Your status will help me alot.


It solely depends on CO if they go ahead and do employment verification or not, you can only try to minimize the chances by providing more supporting documents (Tax returns, stat declaration, employment proof letter, payslips, contract, offer letter, promotion letters etc) from your side but at last it's on CO's decision and if they find out fraud they may refuse application with a ban for upto 3 years or may ask to provide justification or withdraw application without ban but your money will be gone and you can re-apply with more truthful docs.


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

*Employement verification*

Hi Rahejas,

I also did the same, what is the status of your application. I could not see your signature. I am also worrying about emp verification part. Did you talk to your agent about the employment verification.




rahejas said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Can you please update your status?? I am exactly in same boat and need tio kick start the process. I am getting a fear of employment verification part. Your status will help me alot.


----------



## ashish285 (Aug 3, 2016)

SEEKING ADVICE....

For ACS process, - do we need to get our salary slips notarized too or just the reference letters and Educational documents? 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashish285 said:


> SEEKING ADVICE....
> 
> For ACS process, - do we need to get our salary slips notarized too or just the reference letters and Educational documents?
> 
> ...


https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

read page 8/19, it says all documents must be certified


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

AHC do employment verification on Saturday's also or only on working days?


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it compulsory for spouse to take English test?
> assume she/he is not submitting their skill assessment and only lodging Visa.
> ...


They still need to score atleast 30 in PTE Funtional English


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm preparing for the application and got successful skill assessment from ACS. I just came by this post and now I started to worry about my situation:

I have worked for 3 companies: Company 1 for 5.2 years, Company 2 in Australia for 1.3 Year, Company 3, for 5.2 year by the time I submitted for Skill Assessment. 
I'm going to claim for 5 years of overseas work experience only as experience for company 1 and 2 were before by Degree completion date.

My situation is quite special because all my reference documents for work in Company 1 and Company 2 were done 5 years ago including:
Company 1:
- Reference Letter
- Contracts
- Salary payment reports from Accounting software signed by Accountant and signed/stamped by Company Director.

Company 2 (in Australia):
- Reference Letter
- All Payslips
- Tax refund form filled by registered accountant using his own software (no signature or anything)

Company 3 (current)
- Reference Letters
- Contracts
- Bank statement for all salary payment during 5 years working.

My concern is if the CO contact me to provide additional evidence, I can work with accountant of the current company to possibly provide some form of tax refund form or something (but difficult). But for the other two previous companies (which I will not claim point, but contribute to the 2 year unskilled work experience) I will not be able to get any further evidence as Company 1 has went bankrupt and sold their facilities to one of their competitors. 

My application will have 65 points if I claim in EOI for 10 points skilled work experience with current company. In this case, if the CO is not happy with the evidences provided, any only consider this experience, I'll only have 5 points which effectively reduced my Application point to 60 from 65 in the EOI. I heard that it will automatically fail my application.

The other option is to just claim for 5 points in the EOI. But in this case, I will only have 60 points which I heard that it will sit in the queue for very long time, probably 1-2 years, which is really not preferable. 

What do you think I should do in this case?


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

do DIBP send the Statutory declaration to Current HR to confirm? my current company has not given me roles and responsibility letter hence thinking of submitting statutory Declaration. Can some one please help here?

Thanks!!!


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

sreeneshkamath said:


> do DIBP send the Statutory declaration to Current HR to confirm? my current company has not given me roles and responsibility letter hence thinking of submitting statutory Declaration. Can some one please help here?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yes. They may even send other documents to employer to verify them.


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

manc0108 said:


> Yes. They may even send other documents to employer to verify them.


what can i do in this current scenario where my HR has already confirmed they cannot provide such letter so assume if they resend it my HR they may not confirm. what can be done?

Thank you!!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aarvinder said:


> AHC do employment verification on Saturday's also or only on working days?


i think they dont work on weekends


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> sometimes they do a random check. I worked for large MNCs and had all my documents in check (Payslips, bank statements, letters ...etc.) yet they went ahead and verified.


Hello mate, 

I know this is an old thread but the situation is current for me. I am onshore, they called my employer earlier today this morning around 0930 and no one was on seat so call dropped without answer. 

It was a private number so I guess, it belongs to Immigration dept.

What's next, They didn't call on my boss cell no. nor they sent any email to the email addresses already provided to them. 

A bit anxious , any word from your will help me come at ease. 

Saadi


----------



## SYB (Mar 14, 2017)

*Evidences for child*

Apologies the message was irrelevent and I have removed it.


----------



## ps01 (Mar 24, 2016)

*A friend in need !*

A friend of mine submitted the employment letter on a blank page signed from his line manager as the HR refused to sign this letter..The CO called the HR directly and asked if the manager was authorized to sign such letters, the HR informed that no one is authorized to validate such letters, the CO then asked if they can confirm this in writing.

The HR sent a warning letter to the manager warning him not to issue such letters...

What are the chances of getting a visa ?? 

Please advice


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

ps01 said:


> A friend of mine submitted the employment letter on a blank page signed from his line manager as the HR refused to sign this letter..The CO called the HR directly and asked if the manager was authorized to sign such letters, the HR informed that no one is authorized to validate such letters, the CO then asked if they can confirm this in writing.
> 
> The HR sent a warning letter to the manager warning him not to issue such letters...
> 
> ...


i am more worried about the line manager ..... if he is still in job ... regarding the visa there shd be no prob as many people get them.signed from line managers and not HR 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ps01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Snober said:


> i am more worried about the line manager ..... if he is still in job ... regarding the visa there shd be no prob as many people get them.signed from line managers and not HR
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yes of course, they cannot take any action unless he had signed it on the company letterhead.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Snober said:


> i am more worried about the line manager ..... if he is still in job ... regarding the visa there shd be no prob as many people get them.signed from line managers and not HR
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk





ps01 said:


> Yes of course, they cannot take any action unless he had signed it on the company letterhead.



There is no problem for the LM as long as he/she has not signed on the company letter head. The LM is signing the statutory declaration or in other words, an affidavit. The LM is NOT doing this in his/her official capacity, hence the HR does not even have the right to ask or issue any warnings. The LM and the employee are using their constitutional freedom. The organization is nowhere brought into the picture, i.e. held accountable.

I'm sure at one point or another, we must have given reference to our friends under various circumstances such as bank loans, marriage registration, rental agreements etc., where we are supposed to mention our employment details.


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

amit.aswani said:


> Dear all experts,
> 
> My question is: Incase of verification, do they verify my job profile in the company or do they just verify my employment details that my joining date and designation ?
> 
> ...



hey dude,
can you share your experience..did they considered declaration from colleague or asked for HR.
My wife is also in such situation as no hr departure will allow employees to go out.

thanks in advance


----------



## pirjoz (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello,

Does any one know how long time do they take after Employee verification. Also do they verify every employer or just random. Since one of my ex employer received verification from AHC. 

Would appreciate your response. 

Thanks


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

pirjoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does any one know how long time do they take after Employee verification. Also do they verify every employer or just random. Since one of my ex employer received verification from AHC.
> 
> ...



I am in a similar situation. Employment verification done, waiting for approval. Have you received the approval yet?


----------



## sandrock92 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a few query
1. When applying for state nomination, will the state verify my employment record by contacting my boss ? Or will it only happen at the later stage, i.e DIBP CO will do ? 
2. What happen if my boss can not speak English and may not be able to answer CO's call properly ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888 (Nov 14, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> I am in a similar situation. Employment verification done, waiting for approval. Have you received the approval yet?


I am in the same boat. Employment verification call received `on 16 OCT 2017.
When was your employment verification done?

Thanks.


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

yatin888 said:


> I am in the same boat. Employment verification call received `on 16 OCT 2017.
> When was your employment verification done?
> 
> Thanks.


Received the call on 23rd November 2017.
Did you get the approval yet?


----------



## Shahrukh_mb (Dec 9, 2015)

yatin888 said:


> I am in the same boat. Employment verification call received `on 16 OCT 2017.
> When was your employment verification done?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Yatin, 
Hope you are doing well. In my case there was a call on 24 July 2017 from AHC on company landline and the same day they've sent an email to authenticate the documents submitted. I am waiting since then. I guess no one can say exactly how much time do they take for grant after EV.


----------



## yatin888 (Nov 14, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> Received the call on 23rd November 2017.
> Did you get the approval yet?


Hi
Do you mean Grant?
I havent received grant yet.


----------



## LondonChen (May 29, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have a situation which I am seeking for help/advice please. I recently submitted my skill assessment with CPA for both academic and skilled employment (5 year UK) assessments. I got a positive result for the academic part, however a negative result on part of my work experience on the basis that "the duties listed in my employment references are not considered to be at the level of responsibilities to a general accountant". I am suspecting it is my job title being as an "assistant financial accountant"? 

Could someone kindly advise that whether CPA's opinion matters in terms of claim any employment points? Can I still go ahead lodge my EOI without disclosing my negative employment assessment from CPA? And how does a case officer assess any point claimed under employment? 

A thousand thanks!


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

LondonChen said:


> Hello everyone, I have a situation which I am seeking for help/advice please. I recently submitted my skill assessment with CPA for both academic and skilled employment (5 year UK) assessments. I got a positive result for the academic part, however a negative result on part of my work experience on the basis that "the duties listed in my employment references are not considered to be at the level of responsibilities to a general accountant". I am suspecting it is my job title being as an "assistant financial accountant"?
> 
> Could someone kindly advise that whether CPA's opinion matters in terms of claim any employment points? Can I still go ahead lodge my EOI without disclosing my negative employment assessment from CPA? And how does a case officer assess any point claimed under employment?
> 
> A thousand thanks!


I am not sure about CPA but for ACS, they will include a line saying "your skill assessment is suitable for migration" which means a positive result.

In EOI, you need to specify whether you have a positive skill assessment result. From you post, it seems like you have 2 types of assessment separately ??? an academic assessment and skilled employment assessment ?? Are they in the same letter? If they are in the same letter then the letter should tell you whether the outcome is suitable for migration? no?


----------



## LondonChen (May 29, 2017)

Yes I had two assessments done with CPA, one for my academic degrees and qualification which is positive and the other is skilled employment assessment as I intended to claim 10 points via 5 year overseas work experience. Which was given a negative result. They are in two different letters.


----------



## aadilabbasi (Sep 17, 2010)

do they verify education also?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aadilabbasi said:


> do they verify education also?


I've never seen.


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi All,

Im thinking to resign job in next month. Not yet disclosed this plan to my current company.

Right now i have lodged my visa 10 days completed as of now.

Is it right thing to do?
Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im thinking to resign job in next month. Not yet disclosed this plan to my current company.
> 
> ...


It does not affect the processing of your application, if that is what you are worried about

Just inform the CO by filing a form 1022 that you are no longer working, when you have actually resigned

Cheers


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Because of form 1022 updates, resignation will it cause impact and dragging of my visa grant .

Please advice.Have any one in this group has been gone through like this scenario.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Because of form 1022 updates, resignation will it cause impact and dragging of my visa grant .
> 
> Please advice.Have any one in this group has been gone through like this scenario.
> 
> Thanks.


Normally it should not

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Because of form 1022 updates, resignation will it cause impact and dragging of my visa grant .
> 
> Please advice.Have any one in this group has been gone through like this scenario.
> 
> Thanks.


WHat exactly is your question?

Add all info properly in relevant forms and just upload it. If everything is complete and correct then all should go ok.


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi ,

When to expect grant for jan applied candidates.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiadream2018 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> When to expect grant for jan applied candidates.
> 
> Thanks.


Majority grants being reported on the forum are in the 5/6 month time frame

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

australiadream2018 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> When to expect grant for jan applied candidates.
> 
> Thanks.




Average is about 100-120 days, thats sample of last 6 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks. then its roughly 4 months waiting time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

on average.


----------



## LUCKY0613 (Feb 18, 2018)

*physical visit*

I will lodge my visa file on 25 Feb 2018 489 SA with all documents including Form 80, medical and PCC. As I am not claiming any point of experience for my self-employment, Is there any possibility of physical verification????????????? I am in hope of direct grant...


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

LUCKY0613 said:


> I will lodge my visa file on 25 Feb 2018 489 SA with all documents including Form 80, medical and PCC. As I am not claiming any point of experience for my self-employment, Is there any possibility of physical verification????????????? I am in hope of direct grant...


I did not claim any experience, neither did I get any call or physical verification for my experience.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Employment verification*

Regarding employment verification - How far back do they go? I mean, I have around 12 years total experience, out of which I don't have payslips for my first employment. The company has now started operating as a different entity and there is no chance I'll get payslips or Form 16s dated 12 years back. I have appointment letters, relieving letters and reference letters though.

Also, in my subsequent employments I have a few payslips, almost all Form 16s and bank statements. Will only bank statements suffice?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Regarding employment verification - How far back do they go? I mean, I have around 12 years total experience, out of which I don't have payslips for my first employment. The company has now started operating as a different entity and there is no chance I'll get payslips or Form 16s dated 12 years back. I have appointment letters, relieving letters and reference letters though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Usually its the most recent ones.

You cant claim points for employment over 10 years old. 

I have seen cases where members reported verification conducted up to 5+ years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

*cash salary*



Hamza77 said:


> actually the main purpose to verify is the employment and designation but they also verify role and responsibilities in order to evaluate if you are eligible/fit for the post applied for.


One of my past employments paid salary in cash. This was a 7 month period in 2013. It won't feature in payslips or Form 16. What happens in such cases?
Also, ACS only considers past 10 years of relevant work-ex. Which means they will only go back until April 2008. I have a 1-year gap in this period. So will they go back 1 more year(April 2007) or will they only evaluate relevant experience uptil April 2008?


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually its the most recent ones.
> 
> You cant claim points for employment over 10 years old.
> 
> ...


What happens when salary is paid in cash? There is 7-month period when I was paid in cash. There wouldn't be payslips or TDS certificate that this compensation could be traced back to.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

maraikayer said:


> I did not claim any experience, neither did I get any call or physical verification for my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I think they only verify few random cases where they find something fishy. Not all cases are verified


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

My consultant just told me that they may call and verify my technical experience and ask me questions related to my job .. applied under 261313... is that even possible?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Employment verification has become quite common all codes in recent days. Make sure that all contact numbers and email id's are correct and they are in a position to reply positively to immigration dept. call. If they are not able to reach these persons CO may call you to confirm some information and updated contact information. Or else you will get a Natural Justice Letter and may have to explain the reason for providing false letters etc., after which based on your response they'll take a decision on banning you or going ahead with visa....


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,,,
I was trying to fill the EOI and got confused a bit,,,Can I make single EOI and tick the options available for 189/190/489 for all the three visa options,,I read somewhere that separate EOI is required for all this and for even differnet State nominations,,,please shed some insights,,,


----------



## vela1982 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I have a strange situation.

- My experience up to April 2012 has been assessed and experience over and above this was to be considered for claiming points by ACS.
- I worked in a project between May 2010 to Mar 2012 where I was the Business Analyst as well as PM. This was due to the fact that I work in a services company and they had partnership with a Product company. The IT products are sold through my company
- I was made business analyst for this particular project where I was looking after minor enhancements and since there was no billing for Project Manager. I was asked to manage the project as well
- Product company has development team, development manager, Client did the testing
- My role was to do requirements gathering and FSD creation etc. I also acted as PM in the sense that I coordinated efforts, project schedule etc. It was not like I had a team working directly under me
- I had supported this experience in my resume (State Sponsorship) and submitted to DIPB and called myself as Project Manager - Business Analyst

Now Case Officer is asking me to provide evidence of Business Analysis for this role. I have provided payslips (mentioning I am a BA), Print out of Appraisal Form, Internal Profile etc. I am not sure how I can prove them I did Business Analysis role and other things were an add-on?

I am worried as I tried to give as much as possible correct information but my unfortunately my resume seems to have portrayed my role as Project Manager and not as Business Analyst. I have validated my project management functions with ACS as part of my Skills declaration. This management experience was not even 5% of my overall work time in this project where I was a BA pre-dominantly.

I have no problems if the Case Officer contacts my company or my client or whoever that knew of the project. Possibly, they would be able to refer from the system and give out my exact roles and responsibility. But, I am tensed as I created a monster on my own which actually should not have existed at the first place.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a feeling I'm going to get checked for my previous employment 6 years ago. The ACS were satisfied with my references and payslips and statutory declarations, but DIBP may want more...

I am not claiming points for overseas employment, just Australian, for which I have all documents ready. The previous employment prior to being 'qualified' according to ACS which I am concerned about.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to get checked for my previous employment 6 years ago. The ACS were satisfied with my references and payslips and statutory declarations, but DIBP may want more...
> 
> I am not claiming points for overseas employment, just Australian, for which I have all documents ready. The previous employment prior to being 'qualified' according to ACS which I am concerned about.


There isn't consensus on whether DHA checks employment before your date deemed skill by your assessing authority. 

In camp 1:
Any employment episodes deducted to deem you skilled is considered fair game for verification, as it is considered integral to whether you are 'skilled' or not.

In camp 2:
Only employment episodes after your date deemed 'skilled' by your assessing authority and marked for claiming points will be verified. 

DHA definitely sometimes go above and beyond the assessing authorities (which is why all assessing authorities have that fine print about DHA delegates having the final say in the awarding of points) - and there have been folks who have got positive skills assessments, but refused by the DHA delegate (aka CO). 

Not to fear monger, but just to flag.

Some third party evidence folks attach to corroborate and strengthen their skilled employment claims:
-bank statements showing salary credit (CO can cross-check your payslips against these)
-tax assessments
-provident fund statements (e.g. Superannuation equivalent)


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling I'm going to get checked for my previous employment 6 years ago. The ACS were satisfied with my references and payslips and statutory declarations, but DIBP may want more...
> ...


They could call up my previous employers and they would confirm they wrote the reference. I have payslips, but my tax record is a mess thanks to HMRC blunders. I also no longer have a UK bank account so it will be difficult to prove the income other than the payslips themselves. 

I suppose I will just have to apply and hope for the best. They have granted a previous visa (457) based on that same skills assessment...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> They could call up my previous employers and they would confirm they wrote the reference. I have payslips, but my tax record is a mess thanks to HMRC blunders. I also no longer have a UK bank account so it will be difficult to prove the income other than the payslips themselves.
> 
> I suppose I will just have to apply and hope for the best. They have granted a previous visa (457) based on that same skills assessment...


Sometimes closed bank accounts might still yield statements - depends on the bank I think.

Either way hang tight, it is easy to go down an endless whirlpool of anxiety trying to preempt what the CO might want or ask. 

When did you lodge by the way? (you can update your signature in this forum so all users can know your timeline at a glance in case you wanted that).


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > They could call up my previous employers and they would confirm they wrote the reference. I have payslips, but my tax record is a mess thanks to HMRC blunders. I also no longer have a UK bank account so it will be difficult to prove the income other than the payslips themselves.
> ...


Thank you, I’ll try not to worry until there is something to worry about. I sense you know this anxiety whirlpool well?

I’ve not actually applied for PR yet, I’m pretty confident about an invite next week though with 261313 70 points DoE 04/05/18.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Thank you, I’ll try not to worry until there is something to worry about. I sense you know this anxiety whirlpool well?
> 
> I’ve not actually applied for PR yet, I’m pretty confident about an invite next week though with 261313 70 points DoE 04/05/18.


I certainly am well acquainted with visa-related anxiety - trying to keep it together and remain relaxed in this last mile, but anything can happen.

Hope you get an invite next week mate


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Does it matter if you work for small partnership firm?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry4by4 said:


> Does it matter if you work for small partnership firm?


Even if you work for a one man company , it doesn’t matter , as long as all the evidence that you provide is true and can be verified through third party evidence also

Cheers


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks for the responses


----------

